# My Bike



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's my bike. I hope this works.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

You lucky lucky b*stard!!!! ;-)

Nicely proportioned with appropriate amounts of seat pillar & spacers etc.

Looks like you still got a lot of factory grease on that chain though, some would advise cleaning it off & using plenty of regular chain lube instead, as it can be a dirt magnet otherwise. All v small print, it's a great bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a great looking bike. Congratulations!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Schweet!*

Brilliant build! But then I'm somewhat biased as it appears we have similar taste.  (see my post) Give us some ride impressions after you've put some time in.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

peterpen said:


> Brilliant build! But then I'm somewhat biased as it appears we have similar taste.  (see my post) Give us some ride impressions after you've put some time in.


I've had this bike a year now and I like it.............a lot. The rear mech picture was when I first built it. Note how clean the cassette/chain is. That's why it has that new chain gunge on it. I posted some time ago wanting to change the frame to a smaller one. I still do at the back of my mind, but I have a shorter 110mm stem on now to make it fit. This is a 56 c/c. I would want a 54 c/c. Ride wise I can't complain - it handles very well on fast decents as I would expect for a Look and is very comfortable on dodgy roads and on long rides. It climbs fairly well too. I think that's down to me though  One thing I did notice when I used the bike on the turbo trainer once (I have to use the turbo a lot in this country) is that there is a fair amount of flex in the frame - mainly around the BB area when I pedal. I guess you don't notice these things while out riding normally.

Your bike IS very similar to mine Peterpen. Probably like you I wanted a Look and I wanted Campag so..........tadaa!

SB

PS Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Lovely. The nice thing about the 381/481 (perhaps like the C40/50) is that they (a) have stacks of racing history and (b) are bona-fide classic frames, unlike whatever happens to be the 'latest cool frame to have' each year...

I think Jaja's 481 from 2002 (with Lightweights, DA9 and a Turbomatic) is one of my fave bikes of all time.

CC


----------

